# Kettenfett am Rucksack...



## gerhard2k1 (4. August 2008)

... wie bekomm ich das wieder ab? Hab ihn schon mit Fleckensalz und Waschpulver bei 60° in der Maschine gehabt. Ist aber nicht rausgegangen 

Habt ihr da Tipps?


----------



## hummel100 (4. August 2008)

Versuchs mal nach dieser Methode:

http://www.sil.de/tipps_faq.php#6

Ich hatte jede Menge Kettenöl auf meiner Hose. Hab es mit dem Gel und dem Salz ganz herausbekommen. Das Gel mit einem Wattestäbchen auf den Fleck verreiben.

Gruß
hummel100


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (4. August 2008)

Wahrscheinlich ist jetzt zu spät.
Auf den frischen Fleck Spülmittel drauftun. Und mit Wasser rausspülen.
Ggf. mehrfach. So mache ich das immer.
Sonst guckst du hier:
http://www.frag-mutti.de/

Suche: "Fettflecke"
"Fettflecke werden wieder wie neu, wenn man sie regelmäßig mit Butter bestreicht!" 

Oder:
http://www.frag-mutti.de/tipp/p/show/category_id/2/article_id/387


----------



## 4mate (4. August 2008)

Entfernt Flecken wirksam              und gewebeschonend aus waschbaren und nicht-waschbaren Textilien.

             Ideal für Flecken von:
             Butter, Creme, Fett, lösemittelfreie Klebstoffe, Margarine,              Maschinenöl, Nutella, (Salat-) Öl, Russ, Salbe, Schuhcreme,              Schmieröl, Vaseline





 

Mit dem Fleckenteufel habe ich bis dato alle Ölflecken sauber entfernen können ;-)


----------



## homerjay (5. August 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> Entfernt Flecken wirksam              und gewebeschonend aus waschbaren und nicht-waschbaren Textilien.
> 
> Ideal für Flecken von:
> Butter, Creme, Fett, lösemittelfreie Klebstoffe, Margarine,              Maschinenöl, Nutella, (Salat-) Öl, Russ, Salbe, Schuhcreme,              Schmieröl, Vaseline
> ...



Mit dem Zeug habe ich auch die besten Erfahrungen.


----------



## polo (5. August 2008)

rucksack wegschmeißen.


----------



## Masberg (5. August 2008)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Suche: "Fettflecke"
> "Fettflecke werden wieder wie neu, wenn man sie regelmäßig mit Butter bestreicht!"



Ja, das ist auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert.
Flecken dick einstreichen (Butter oder Margarine) ein paar Stunden einwirken lassen (keine Ahnung was da ausreicht... einfach mal über Nacht) und dann ab in die Waschmaschine (normal waschen). 
Funktioniert in der Regel.

Alternativ: Camouflage Design mit Kettenfett...


----------



## astral67 (5. August 2008)

Hallo, die Zeiten ändern sich...

...aber vielleicht hilft heute ja noch das, was früher auch half?

Ich habe Antifettshampoo dick auf die verölten Stellen geschmiert, eingerieben und über Nacht einwirken lassen. Danach ab in die Waschmaschine.

Hat (fast) immer funktioniert.

Gruss,
Jens


----------



## alter_ego (5. August 2008)

Geheimtip für Fette und Öle. Rasierschaum!!!!


----------



## gerhard2k1 (5. August 2008)

Einfach drauf den Schaum, wirken lassen und abspülen?


----------



## alter_ego (5. August 2008)

einschäumen, verreiben, einwirken lassen, noch mal reiben auswaschen und bei bedarf nochmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

